

Celebrating A Year Of Apple Pondering Google Voice - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/21/apple-pondering-google-voice/

======
lzw
At the time I thought it was wrong, now I understand. It's not like google
isn't cheating-- after all before the iPhone, android phones looked like
blackberries, then apple released the iPhone and the android os is suddenly
designed for touch screens?

I've been a fan of google generally for a long time, but between privacy and
android, they have almost lost me.

~~~
lzw
I see how this site works now. So, ill not be offering my thoughts in the
future.

